# Nothing Is Better For Thee Than Me.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quaker Oats.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2016/05/02/quaker-oats-sued-over-its-use-known-weed-killer-in-oats-production/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm spraying my Bermuda grass windrows tomorrow with some of that "drying agent"...... Wonder if it works like Proponic acid, Ima give it a try....btw who do i sue Ifn it kills my existing stand.....just so I know, I wanna piece of Monsanto.......Quaker is small oats....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Sounds to me like PETA and the Sierra Club tactics. If you cannot scientifically prove your theories and get corporations to stop, you use the court system. The problem with that is the courts are tax-sponsored...in other words you and I are paying for it.

Like when PETA went after a photographer whose camera was taken by monkeys and did a series of "selfies" with it. he published the humorous resulting pictures and they sued him for copyright infringement on the money's behalf. The courts threw it out, but doesn't the court system have better things to do then to listen to that nonsense?

I loved the Humane Society of America's video of a farm using a bucketloader to move a dead cow proclaiming it as cruel. Let me ask you this; how else would you move a 2,000 pound dead cow? (And by the way, its dead so it probably could care less).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can tell ya pallet forks don't work real good......


----------

